# Fail to install/upgrade Apache,Dovecot, SpamAssassin



## hockey97 (Mar 16, 2014)

HI, I  have Apache22 installed and just installed Apache24 but cannot get Apache22 to upgrade to Apache24. I  get error 1 spit out at me when I try and install  the latest version of Dovecot and SpamAssassin using Portmaster. 

Below is the output of running `make install` for SpamAssassin. However, the error code is the same for many other packages, like Apache22 and 24. It would shoot out error 1. 

http://pastebin.com/3PDA9qEG

I would like to know what I need to do to fix it.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 16, 2014)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> HI, I  have Apache22 installed and just installed Apache24 but cannot get Apache22 to upgrade to Apache24.


I'd sure like to know how you did that. www/apache22 is an install conflict for www/apache24. See the last two lines of the /usr/ports/www/apache24/Makefile snippet below:

```
# $FreeBSD: head/www/apache24/Makefile 334790 2013-11-24 20:51:20Z ohauer $
PORTNAME=	apache24
PORTVERSION=	2.4.6
PORTREVISION=	1
CATEGORIES=	www ipv6
MASTER_SITES=	${MASTER_SITE_APACHE_HTTPD}
DISTNAME=	httpd-${PORTVERSION}
DIST_SUBDIR=	apache24
MAINTAINER=	apache@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=	Version 2.4.x of Apache web server
LIB_DEPENDS=	libexpat.so:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/expat2 libapr-1.so:${PORTSDIR}/devel/apr1 libpcre.so:${PORTSDIR}/devel/pcre
CONFLICTS_INSTALL=	caudium14-1.* \
		apache-*-2.2.* apache22-*
```
As far as I know there is no "upgrade" path available, so you proably won't like this answer any more than you liked the answers to the related question you asked here: Upgrading Apache22 to Apache24


----------



## trh411 (Mar 16, 2014)

Check out the 20140310 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING, which just magically appeared today. Could this be related to your mail/spamassassin issue?


----------

